# My new sawbench



## andrewr79 (Dec 17, 2011)

I decided to have a go at building a traditional style sawbench and thought I'd share the results since I'm really pleased with it. It's just pine so is nice and light, but the joins make it nice and sturdy as well. A second one is in the works with the glue drying while I type.

Full breakdown of how I made it on my blog if interested.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Andrew! Well done.

Should have had one of those when I was framing…


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

That's a nice design. Interesting use of the Dogs.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

nice bench. Now get to work!


----------



## tuffruss (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice bench. The dogs are a great idea But it looks almost too nice to use at least until you make the saw mark on it. Russ


----------



## andrewr79 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the nice feedback guys - I finished the partner to it Monday, but without the V cutout and dogs. This one was used to make all the cuts except the lap joints on the legs and it worked really well.

Russ - it's got a couple of coats of a mix of boiled linseed and beeswax on it - I've got the same on my workbench top and it's still looking good, but if it does get a little too beat up I get the fun of making another set and improving on this design.


----------

